# Texas ambulance license



## EMTJay (Jun 24, 2010)

Do you need a special license like here in California?


----------



## Flight-LP (Jun 24, 2010)

EMTJay said:


> Do you need a special license like here in California?



Define special...............

Yes you must be certified to operate at your level on an ambulance. Yes you must be working on a licensed ambulance. Finally, yes you must have a company license as well to operate said ambulance in Texas.

Hope that helps........................


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2010)

As in driving one?  No, not a state one atleast.

Dallas requires an ambulance permit to pick up from one of their hospitals, but you pay $40, take a DD course, and you're set.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2010)

Most states don't require a special license to drive a rig.


----------



## EMTJay (Jun 24, 2010)

To drive one I meant.  Here in CA you have to take a test down at the DMV, and you get special permit to drive.  I couldn't find anything about this on the Texas DMV equivalent. This is why I asked the question.


----------



## Fox800 (Jun 27, 2010)

EMTJay said:


> To drive one I meant.  Here in CA you have to take a test down at the DMV, and you get special permit to drive.  I couldn't find anything about this on the Texas DMV equivalent. This is why I asked the question.



There is no such license/permit in Texas. I drive a 30,000lb+ ambulance every day at work and have a regular old Class C license, the kind needed to drive a passenger car.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 27, 2010)

> To drive one I meant. Here in CA you have to take a test down at the DMV, and you get special permit to drive. I couldn't find anything about this on the Texas DMV equivalent. This is why I asked the question.



Like on so many other things related to EMS, on this matter California is a great example of how not to do things.  None of the states I have worked in required anything beyond a generic driver's license to drive an ambulance.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 27, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> There is no such license/permit in Texas. I drive a 30,000lb+ ambulance every day at work and have a regular old Class C license, the kind needed to drive a passenger car.



To be fair, the California Ambulance Driver Certificate is more of an endorsement than an additional level of driver licensure. It's not like a class A or B license. 



usafmedic45 said:


> Like on so many other things related to EMS, on this matter California is a great example of how not to do things.  None of the states I have worked in required anything beyond a generic driver's license to drive an ambulance.



California:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 27, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> Like on so many other things related to EMS, on this matter California is a great example of how not to do things.  None of the states I have worked in required anything beyond a generic driver's license to drive an ambulance.



Yes and no.  While California should never be mistaken for a national leader and standard in EMS, I do agree with some of the thinking behind the California ADL; that you should be cleared medically on a regular basis to drive an ambulance or engine (same as driving a school bus), but the written testing process is retarded and serves no useful purpose other than to remind you how far off the ground ambers need to be to be street legal (cause I so need to know that).


----------



## EMTJay (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 14, 2010)

Linuss said:


> As in driving one?  No, not a state one atleast.
> 
> Dallas requires an ambulance permit to pick up from one of their hospitals, but you pay $40, take a DD course, and you're set.



Yea... I have to get one. <_<  i ..... hate....dallas........


----------

